# You complained so I changed things... Samplecast #63 is LIVE!



## reutunes (Jan 11, 2018)

*Happy New Year,*

It's a new season of The Samplecast and with it I've introduced a few changes, the main one (and highly requested) is audio snippets of each of the libraries / plugins I'm talking about. So the video show will be slightly longer each week, but hopefully more useful.

As ever, the podcast includes full demo tracks every week.

Reuben
xxx



Featured this week:

http://bit.ly/2DjERu8 (Motion Cinematic Grooves – Paris Sampling)
Cuica 2 – Muletone Audio
Omnisphere Colossus III – The Unfinished
Turbine – Boom Library
£1 Helper & Pumper Plugins – WA Production
85% OFF Cinematic Sound Design Bundle – Sound Ideas
http://bit.ly/2CRc6DK (New 1928 Steinway Piano – 8DIO)
http://bit.ly/2Djzgnq (Randomiser Series 1.2 – Audiofier)
FREE Duduk – Strezov Sampling
FREE ComBear – WA Production
FREE Ancient Voices – Embertone
FREE Ronroco – Samplephonics
FREE Samplephonics Taster packs


----------



## reutunes (Jan 12, 2018)

I've had a few requests to post the weekly newsletter info on here, which I'm not going to do. However, if you want to just read the newsletter without signing up you can find it HERE


----------



## olajideparis (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for including Motion in this week's samplecast Reuben!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 12, 2018)

usually ignore these for my wallets sake , but good turn-ons about the Boom and Audiofier, and some absolute stunning freebies! Tx


----------



## Quasar (Jan 12, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I've had a few requests to post the weekly newsletter info on here, which I'm not going to do. However, if you want to just read the newsletter without signing up you can find it HERE


Thanks Reuben. I do get your newsletter, but I get so much stuff, much of it useless (stupid deals of the day etc.) that it can get buried. I really should aggressively cull the subscription list...


----------



## reutunes (Jan 13, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Thanks Reuben. I do get your newsletter, but I get so much stuff, much of it useless (stupid deals of the day etc.) that it can get buried. I really should aggressively cull the subscription list...


I try and keep the newsletter short and sweet each week, with just the essential products from each show, and a few hand-picked videos, articles and walkthroughs which I've been watching that week. It's an educational and time-saving resource as much as anything else as I attempt to cram in as much information into as little text as possible. Glad you're finding it useful.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 16, 2018)

As I mentioned in the intro of the show's podcast version, I'm on the hunt for female composers to feature in the show during 2018. Please come forward if you have two X chromosomes and you have something to say about your role in the scoring industry. I'd love to get some names so that the male / female ratio of interviewees can be balanced out this year. Drop me a message at [email protected]


----------

